# Looking for a wireless system - Shure, Line6, Samson ?



## Steve-Om (Sep 11, 2013)

Been looking around for a wireless system. Although most here use and swear by the Line 6 Relay series, Ive read mixed reviews, specially that last huge thread about the G50 getting disconnected, cable breaking, and so on

Just saw a Shure UC4 which seem to be good quality

anyone has used one of those?

are there other recommendations??


----------



## larry (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been using a shure UT4 guitar system since 2001.. paid $374 for it and it's performed very well. I had the chance to mess around with a sennheiser e172 g3 and I found it impressive --better construction and functionality than my UT4. 

I have the receiver tucked inside the back of my rack case like so:






I keep the rack on the ground, flush behind my cabs and have had no problems with interference or signal loss. the UT4 is pretty simple to operate and the transmitter is pretty durable despite feeling like a cheap un-licensed sega genesis controller (you know what i'm talking about..).

if I had to choose, i'd go with the sennheiser. haven't upgraded to it simply because I don't need to, my system still works well.


----------



## Steve-Om (Sep 11, 2013)

nice!

how about the newer Shure BLX14 ?

I also saw that the UC4 is not legal in the US anymore, because of the frequency usage.


----------



## larry (Sep 11, 2013)

not bad. looks like the updated version of what i'm using, but the transmitter seems bigger. if you plan on playing shows with it, buy the pouch shure makes or DIY something to prevent the battery door from jarring open. this may not be a problem, however.


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't give you any input on the shure but i have the relay G90 and i wont gig without it from now on. I first had a Shure "The Guitarist" which sucked, hard. Then i snagged the relay about 3 years ago now and havent had 1 complaint. It really does sound like you are plugged straight into your rig, no signal drop off, no interference, just kick-assness lol. And with a range the length of a football field, you wont have any worries of being out of range


----------



## Steve-Om (Sep 13, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> Can't give you any input on the shure but i have the relay G90 and i wont gig without it from now on. I first had a Shure "The Guitarist" which sucked, hard. Then i snagged the relay about 3 years ago now and havent had 1 complaint. It really does sound like you are plugged straight into your rig, no signal drop off, no interference, just kick-assness lol. And with a range the length of a football field, you wont have any worries of being out of range


 

hahaha nice!!!

I just pulled the trigger on a G30! I cant wait to test it


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 13, 2013)

Awesome dude, congrats! I havent used the 30 but i've heard several people say you have zero difference in tone between it and the others in the series. I do know that the 30 has a plastic transmitter tho but as long as you get a neotech pouch you'll be set. My rhythm guitarist uses a G50 and it sounds identical to mine so i wouldn't see why there would be a difference in the 30. You'll love it dude, when i used wireless before i always had to shape my EQ all over again just to get it somewhat close to what it was before. With my G90 there is absolutely no difference in sound between using it or a cable. And i've used it on a few different amps/preamps with the same results so dont be suckered in by people saying "ah i have it and use it on ____ amp and it sucks the tone", that's bs


----------



## Steve-Om (Sep 13, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> Awesome dude, congrats! I havent used the 30 but i've heard several people say you have zero difference in tone between it and the others in the series. I do know that the 30 has a plastic transmitter tho but as long as you get a neotech pouch you'll be set. My rhythm guitarist uses a G50 and it sounds identical to mine so i wouldn't see why there would be a difference in the 30. You'll love it dude, when i used wireless before i always had to shape my EQ all over again just to get it somewhat close to what it was before. With my G90 there is absolutely no difference in sound between using it or a cable. And i've used it on a few different amps/preamps with the same results so dont be suckered in by people saying "ah i have it and use it on ____ amp and it sucks the tone", that's bs


 

hahahaha thanks that gives me peace of mind XD

yeah I saw one of the guys over here that used a camera pouch, opened a hole in the bottom for the cable to go through and that was it, I think it was one of those CaseLogic pouches that are like $7, so I should be good


----------



## Steve-Om (Sep 25, 2013)

UPDATE: so yesterday I got the G30!

Nicely packed indeed..

the receiver looks very sturdy, feels a little light but well built.

the transmitter looks just as nicely built...there is only ONE gripe ...the battery door looks VERY weak...with no batteries in it, it closes shut, but put the batteries in and you can see a small gap between the door and the transmitter body, nothing too serious, but worth nothing..gonna get a camera case for it anyways so im good

about its functionality: its really good! I walked from my room to the front of the house (about 200ft), and I could still hear my amp, there where no cutoffs or anything, nice!

is the sound degraded? being quite honest I could NOT hear a noticeable difference between it and a Planet Waves premium cable I have.

I hope I can give it some real testing soon!


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome to the club homes!  that thing kicks ass dont it? lol. I can tell you that it does absolutely zero to your tone man, i've enough confidence in them that i've been using it in my recordings for the last 2 years lol. Glad you dig it dude!


----------



## Steve-Om (Sep 26, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> Welcome to the club homes!  that thing kicks ass dont it? lol. I can tell you that it does absolutely zero to your tone man, i've enough confidence in them that i've been using it in my recordings for the last 2 years lol. Glad you dig it dude!



haha thanks!

so far has been working great, can wait to play a gig to use it!

but I guess im gonna have to wait for my bands LP release concert


----------

